# LED work lights



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Lowes has these in stock and I am tempted to buy one but haven't done so yet.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Gymschu said:


> Lowes has these in stock and I am tempted to buy one.........


Here are the specs for the only similar one I could at Lowes.
They only rate the light output as comparable to a 100W Halogen.
The one I just ordered from Amazon is comparable to 300W Halogen


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

The better ones will use a Cree bulb in them. Just like Halogen lamps. Do not look directly at the bulb. The good thing is that you do not have the heat like you do with Halogen.


----------



## RoofingTrades (Apr 20, 2014)

I built my own using a 12V inverter, a 3157 socket and a 50W rated (actual draw is less than 10W) Cree 3157 bulb. Bright as all hell.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Does anybody have the HD tripod LED Work Light?
I do not have one.The HD specs claim 2500 Lumens
but do not say anything about how that relates to equivalent Halogen wattage. 
The HD product reviews, when discussing brightness, tend to put it in the 300W range.
The main criticism is the el cheapo tripod stand and the super short 5 ft. power cord.
Link:
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-5-...tional-LED-Work-Light-3PL-TP-DF-24W/203455015


----------



## RoofingTrades (Apr 20, 2014)

PaliBob said:


> Does anybody have the HD tripod LED Work Light?
> I do not have one.The HD specs claim 2500 Lumens
> but do not say anything about how that relates to equivalent Halogen wattage.
> The HD product reviews, when discussing brightness, tend to put it in the 300W range.
> The main criticism is the el cheapo tripod stand and the super short 5 ft. power cord.


I took an old halogen worklight similar to that and built my own using a 12V inverter, automotive halogen bulb and socket and it was much brighter than my original 200W halogen piece. Good thing is I can run it off the inverter in my truck with an extension cord to light up the jobsite.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Bob, I would be interested in your comments on the light from Amazon, once you receive and try it.

I find it hard to believe that it will really be comparable to a 300W halogen. 300W halogen bulbs produce something in the ballpark of 6,000 lumens. The Amazon Ad says 350 lumens. 

Anyway, I am interested in your findings.
Oso


----------



## isuhunter (May 1, 2014)

Are LED's impacted from drops like halogens are?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

isuhunter said:


> Are LED's impacted from drops like halogens are?


The diodes can be damaged with a direct hit. Same with the circuit boards they are mounted to. Otherwise are safe to use. Along with do not have the same problems as Halogens.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Oso954 said:


> Bob, I would be interested in your comments on the light from Amazon, once you receive and try it.
> 
> I find it hard to believe that it will really be comparable to a 300W halogen.. . . .
> Oso


 I bought the L1306 model LED from Amazon for $35 and this is what I found about the MFG 300 Watt claim:
When I opened the shipping box I read the disclaimer that said compares to a *175 Watt Halogen*.
Well OK that is still pretty bright but when I turned it on no way was it close to a 175 Watt Halogen.
The MFG does not publish the Lamps Wattage so I measured it myself and with my set-up (ammeter/voltmeter) got *6.4 Watts*.
Sure LEDS are efficient but even with the MFG claim
of *"Super Bright LED's* is it going to be as bright as a 175 Watt Halogen.
Enough said about all the Hyp, while I would put the equivalent light in the 60 Watt range, I am going to keep it. 
This is after all a nice compact cool running flood light which will provide enough light for most things I do now.
IF I was doing this all over, I would be tempted to go with the LOWEs $35 Led 15-Watt light.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

The one thing about LEDs is that they "look" super bright, but do not have the light output of a halogen. I put LED bulbs in the fog lamps of one of my cars. Looking at the car you think "holy cow those are bright." Sitting in the car you can't tell the difference if they are on or off - literally, no difference light output. Halogen is better for area lighting like that.


----------



## RoundedRooster (May 9, 2014)

If you see small LEDs like those used in that green Eco Zone, then you are buying a cheap product and poorly designed lighting source. 

If you see large, often yellow looking, LEDs then you are dealing with a better designed LED product. These LEDs, in lighting, are generally referred to as Luxeon LEDs (from LumiLeds). Companies of these extreme high brightness LEDS will be Cree, Nichia, LumiLeds and Seoul Semiconductor. Some Chinese knock-offs are not too bad, but quality can be an issue. Look for a design with more than one of these on a product, a large heat sink to dissipate the heat from the LED die and about 15W to 20W for 100W lamp and 45W to 60W for a 300W lamp. The standard unit of measure in lighting is not Lumens, we use Lumens per Watt and measure this using a lighting combiner sphere.


----------

